# Nationwide Repair/ Installation Service - Coffee Machine/ Grinders



## coffee_omega

We now have engineers based in the following regions for repair, diagnosis, installation services for commercial and domestic coffee machines and grinders.

Region Covered: London, Greater London, Brighton, Surry, Essex, Kent, Sussex, Canterbury, Midlands (North)

All engineers carry huge range of spare parts with them for all types of machines and grinders.

PM or email us: [email protected]


----------

